# French Manicure (3 Freehand Techniques)



## fiction_writer (Aug 14, 2012)

Lately, one of my most requested YouTube nail tutorials has been a French manicure. Rather than taking a trip to the salon, I like to paint my own French tips and have been using three different freehand techniques for as long as I remember. My video explains and demonstrates each technique:


----------

